# New Mid-Pipes Made to Fit



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

I have been looking to buy a set of cat-less mids, but I don't want to spend $500 plus on them. I was thinking of taking my mid-pipes into a cheapo muffler shop and having them replicate them with straight pipe, just to mess with. Anyone do this before, or maybe know what they might charge for something like this? I really just want to hear what it sounds like before I invest serious money into it.


----------

